# wildcat strike



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

*Wildcat strike* είναι η απεργία που κηρύσσεται ξαφνικά χωρίς τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες από το αρμόδιο σωματείο.

A wildcat strike action, often referred to as a wildcat strike, is a strike action taken by workers without the authorization of their trade union officials. This is sometimes termed unofficial industrial action. Wildcat strikes were the key fighting strategy during the events of May 1968 in France.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildcat_strike_action

Στο ODE: (of a strike) sudden and unofficial.

Λόγω αυτού του _sudden_, κάποιοι τη λένε «αιφνιδιαστική απεργία» και κάποιοι άλλοι «απροειδοποίητη απεργία».

Σήμερα είδα για άλλη μια φορά την «άγρια απεργία», που θεωρώ ότι έχει τη μεταφραστική ακρίβεια και κομψότητα που έχει και η «άρση θανάτου» για την άρση νεκρού φορτίου (deadlift).

Άλλοι (λίγοι) λένε «αδέσποτη απεργία» και αρκετοί λένε απλώς «ανεπίσημη απεργία».

Βλέπω σε φοιτητική εργασία: «Το Σύνταγμα απαγορεύει την αδέσποτη ή άγρια απεργία επιτρέποντας μόνο την συνδικαλιστική απεργία».

Πώς θα τη λέγατε εσείς; Ποιες αποδόσεις προτείνετε να βάλω στον τίτλο;


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2012)

Το "άγρια" θα μπορούσε να είναι και από τα γαλλικά (grève sauvage εκεί, τώρα γίνεται μια τέτοια στο αεροδρόμιο του Μόντρεαλ:
http://www.journalmetro.com/linfo/article/1132316--greve-sauvage-des-bagagistes-d-air-canada)

Το θέμα είναι ότι και μια απεργία του σωματείου μπορεί να είναι αιφνιδιαστική ή απροειδοποίητη. Ή όχι;
Μου αρέσει το αδέσποτη, αλλά μάλλον προς το ανεπίσημη πρέπει να πάμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2012)

Κι εγώ, άγρια απεργία την ήξερα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εγώ, άγρια απεργία την ήξερα...



Θα σου απαντήσω εκμεταλλευόμενος το ακόμα πιο πάνω:


sarant said:


> Το θέμα είναι ότι και μια απεργία του σωματείου μπορεί να είναι αιφνιδιαστική ή απροειδοποίητη. Ή όχι;


Το θέμα είναι ότι και μια απεργία του σωματείου μπορεί να είναι... άγρια.
:)

Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται πια (το wildcat strike) χωρίς να υπάρχει έμφαση στον αιφνιδιασμό. Το βλέπουμε και στον ορισμό της Wikipedia, όπου δεν υπάρχει το στοιχείο του απροειδοποίητου, αλλά υπάρχει σαν συνώνυμο το «unofficial industrial action». Το ίδιο και στο γαλλικό της:
Une grève sauvage est la cessation collective, *en dehors de toute consigne syndicale*, volontaire et concertée du travail par des salariés refusant d'astreindre leurs revendications au seul cadre de leurs préoccupations professionnelles.

Οπότε κλίνω κι εγώ προς την *ανεπίσημη απεργία*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2012)

Τα γαλλικά μου δεν με βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα, αλλά το γερμανικό άρθρο της βίκης (Wilder Streik) συνδέει αυτές τις μορφές απεργίας με τη θεωρία (και πράξη) του Operaismus (από το ιταλικό operaismo), στα αγγλικά workerism.

Από την άλλη, η _ανεπίσημη_ απεργία θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί ως μια μορφή λευκής ή ημιπαράνομης απεργίας --οδηγώντας νοηματικά προς διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από την άλλη, η _ανεπίσημη_ απεργία θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί ως μια μορφή λευκής ή ημιπαράνομης απεργίας --οδηγώντας νοηματικά προς διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις.


Γίνονται διάφορα τέτοια λάθη. Ας πούμε η Ματζέντα μου δίνει την _wildcat strike_ σαν «αιφνιδιαστική ή λευκή απεργία» ενώ ο Κοραής λέει ότι η λευκή απεργία είναι _sit-down strike_.

Εγώ λέω:
slowdown (strike), go-slow = λευκή απεργία
work-to-rule = λευκή απεργία (με αυστηρή τήρηση των κανονισμών)
sit-down strike = καθιστική απεργία 
sympathy strike = απεργία αλληλεγγύης
official strike = επίσημη απεργία
unofficial strike = ανεπίσημη απεργία
illegal strike = παράνομη απεργία
wildcat strike = :confused1:


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 24, 2012)

Απεργία-μουτζαχεντίν.


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ λέω:
> slowdown (strike), go-slow = λευκή απεργία
> work-to-rule = λευκή απεργία (με αυστηρή τήρηση των κανονισμών)
> sit-down strike = καθιστική απεργία
> ...


Εγώ λέω: 
slowdown (strike), go-slow (γαλλ. grève perlée) = επιβραδυντική απεργία
work-to-rule (γαλλ. grève de zèle) = απεργία ζήλου
sit-down strike (γαλλ. grève sur le tas) = λευκή απεργία, καθιστική απεργία, στάση εργασίας
lightning strike (γαλλ. grève surprise) = αιφνιδιαστική απεργία
staggered strike, strike by rota (γαλλ. grève tournante) = απεργία εκ περιτροπής, εναλλασσόμενη απεργία
wildcat strike (γαλλ. grève sauvage) = άγρια απεργία, αυθόρμητη απεργία

Είναι βέβαια πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες οι οποιεσδήποτε παρατηρήσεις για τη σημερινή χρήση των όρων στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

Μμμ, ήρθαν τα άγρια να διώξουν τα αυθόρμητα. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2012)

...
A wildcat strike action, often referred to as a wildcat strike, is a strike action taken by workers *without the authorization of their trade union officials.* 

Νομίζω ότι αυτό τη διακρίνει ουσιαστικά από άλλες απεργίες, ότι δεν εγκρίνεται ή δεν ελέγχεται από τα κυρίαρχα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα. Από τα παραδείγματα που διαβάζω στη Γουικιπίντια, βλέπω συχνά αυθόρμητα, ξαφνικά ξεσπάσματα ομάδων εργαζομένων για διάφορους λόγους, χωρίς εκ των προτέρων επίσημη έγκριση ή κήρυξη της απεργίας από τα συνδικάτα τους όπως η Toronto Transit Commission wildcat strike (Canada, 2006), ή μόνο με την έγκριση τοπικών σωματείων όπως το Freightliner wildcat strike (North Carolina, 2007) που αποφασίστηκε από τοπική απεργιακή επιτροπή αλλά κηρύχτηκε ανεπίσημη από την UAW, μια απόφαση του προκάλεσε την απόλυση 700 εργαζομένων. Άλλη περίπτωση, η Chrysler wildcat strike (Michigan, 1968) όπου η απεργία ξεκίνησε από την οργάνωση DRUM με αιτήματα τόσο προς την εργοδοσία όσο και προς το κύριο συνδικαλιστικό όργανο (πάλι την UAW). Σταματώ εδώ, γιατί εξάντλησα τον σημερινό μου χρόνο για εγκυκλοπαιδική και λεξιλογική αναδίφηση και τελείωσε και ο πρώτος και ο δεύτερος καφές.

Το λήμμα της Γουκιπίντιας πάλι, στα σχετικά λήμματα κάτω κάτω, μας παραπέμπει στο black cat ή wild cat, ένα από τα σύμβολα του αναρχοσυνδικαλισμού. Δεν νομίζω να προέρχεται από κει το wildcat του όρου - άλλωστε το wild cat (ή wild-cat ή wildcat κατά OED) είναι πολύ παλαιότερo - κάποια σύνδεση πάντως πρέπει να υπάρχει, έστω και μακρινή (και, δαεμανικώς, μου άρεσε η οπτικοποίηση της αγριεμένης γάτας): 
The 'black cat', also called the "wild cat" or "sabot-cat", usually with an arched back and with claws and teeth bared, is closely associated with anarchism, especially with anarcho-syndicalism. It was designed by Ralph Chaplin, who was a prominent figure in the Industrial Workers of the World (IWW). As its stance suggests, _the cat is meant to suggest wildcat strikes_ and radical unionism. 



Διαβάζοντας και την πρώτη μεταφορική σημασία στο λήμμα του OED για το wild cat (3.fig. a One who forms a rash project, or engages in a risky or unsafe enterprise) - εκτός από την _ανεπίσημη_ - σκέφτομαι προσδιορισμούς όπως _μη εγκεκριμένη επίσημα_, _αυθόρμητη, ανεξέλεγκτη, ακαπέλωτη_, ακόμη και _αδέσποτη_ (χωρίς δεσποτεία, επηρεασμένος και από τη γάτα παραπάνω), χωρίς όμως να προτείνω κάτι, αφού το καπέλο του ορολόγου το φορώ μόνο εμπειρικά, στην ανάγκη και στα μουλωχτά, σαν σκανταλιάρικο γατί όταν λείπουν οι γέροι γάτοι strike that, quickly! οι έμπειροι σ' αυτό τον τομέα. 


Edit: Δαεμάνε, ώσπου να ελέγξεις τη μάνητα, να συμμαζέψεις το κείμενο και να βάλεις βιαστικά το καπέλο στη θέση του, σε πρόλαβαν οι αρμόδιοι. Άντε παίξε με το κουβάρι σου τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

Themis said:


> staggered strike, strike by rota (γαλλ. grève tournante) = απεργία εκ περιτροπής, εναλλασσόμενη απεργία


Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ίδιο με τις _κυλιόμενες απεργίες_.


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ίδιο με τις _κυλιόμενες απεργίες_.


Δίκιο έχεις. Δεν ξέρω όμως τι χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο στην Ελλάδα. Κλασικά, απεργούσε εκ περιτροπής ένα μόνο τμήμα του εργοστασίου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

Μου άρεσε η _ακαπέλωτη_ απεργία. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα είχε μέλλον η _εξωσυνδικαλιστική_ απεργία. Η _εξωσωματειακή_ δεν έχει, θυμίζει _εξωσωματική_.

Και κάπου πρέπει να τα βρούμε για τη _λευκή απεργία_. Δεν είναι καθόλου άσπρο-μαύρο τα πράγματα εκεί.


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2012)

Τη _λευκή απεργία_ πάντως την έχει και το ΛΝΕΓ. Την ορίζει έτσι:
_*λευκή απεργία*_ μέθοδος διαμαρτυρίας των εργαζομένων, κατά την οποία προσέρχονται στην εργασία τους, χωρίς όμως να παράγουν έργο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2012)

Το δύσκολο με τη λευκή απεργία είναι ο τρόπος που ορίζεται και γίνεται ή δεν γίνεται ανεκτή νομοθετικά σε διάφορα κράτη. Μπορεί π.χ. να θεωρείται παράνομο αν βρίσκεσαι στον (συνήθως ιδιωτικό) χώρο εργασίας και δεν εργάζεσαι ενώ να είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα για τον εργοδότη (συνήθως στον δημόσιο τομέα) αν κάνεις τη δουλειά με υπερβάλλουσα επιμέλεια.


----------



## Themis (Apr 20, 2013)

Σήμερα, ευρισκόμενος πολύ μακριά από τις γουτεμβεργιανές ή χειρομουτζούρωτες και οπωσδήποτε αδιαδικτύωτες πηγές μου, συνάντησα τον όρο intermittent strikes, έτσι, στον πληθυντικό (αλλά επρόκειτο για ίδιου τύπου απεργία σε δύο διαφορετικές επιχειρήσεις). Το απέδωσα "επαναλαμβανόμενες στάσεις εργασίας". Τι λέει επ' αυτού το αενάως εμβαπτιζόμενο στη νεοελληνική καθημερινότητα Κοινό των Λεξιλόγων;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 20, 2013)

Καλησπέρα, Θέμη!

Εδώ, βλέπω την εξής ερμηνεία του όρου:

_Expression used to refer to strike action in which employees repeatedly stop work for brief periods, in such a way that the periods when they do formally make themselves available for work are rendered unusable. In such cases the period for which employees are on strike is deemed to correspond to the entire period for which working has been rendered impossible, given that the employees' intention is to establish a situation of total inoperability extending beyond the actual times for which work is formally suspended. The employer may refuse to accept the work which is offered by employees in full knowledge of the fact that it is unusable, and may consequently withhold their pay for the whole of the period affected. Intermittent strikes are relatively frequent in Portugal, although representing barely 30 per cent. of all stoppages._

Ο Μάλιακας δεν λέει τίποτα για Grève intermittent, ενώ το μόνο σχετικό που αναφέρει είναι το Grève répétée de courte durée, το οποίο μοιάζει να είναι κοντά στο νόημα, και το οποίο αποδίδει "διαλείπουσα απεργία"
Ψάχνοντας για "διαλείπουσα απεργία", βρήκα εδώ ότι
_Πρόκειται για απεργία που εκδηλώνεται υπό τη μορφή μερικής διακοπής της εργασίας μέσω στάσεων εργασίας. Οι στάσεις αυτές μπορεί να επαναλαμβάνονται μέσα στην ίδια μέρα ή στην ίδια εμβομάδα, κτλ. Διαφέρουν από τις συνηθισμένες απεργίες μόνο κατά τη χρονική διάρκειά τους. Ενώ γίνονται αντιληπτές ως μία ενιαία απεργία όταν πραγματοποιούνται για τα ίδια αιτήματα και δεν μεταβάλλεται η συχνότητα των αποχών._

Νομίζω, επομένως, ότι πέρα από το "επαναλαμβανόμενες στάσεις εργασίας", που κατά τη γνώμη μου σε καλύπτει μια χαρά, μπορείς να πεις και "διαλείπουσα απεργία"


----------



## Themis (Apr 20, 2013)

Έχεις γίνει άσος στην τεκμηρίωση, νυχτοπούλι! Κρίνοντας από τη συχνότητα (μη) εμφάνισης της "διαλείπουσας απεργίας" στους ελληνικούς ιστότοπους, και δεδομένου ότι το κείμενό μου αναφέρεται στην Ελλάδα μ.Μ. (μετά Μνημόνιον), θα προτιμήσω στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το πολυγούγλιστο επαναλαμβανόμενες στάσεις εργασίας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2014)

The use of *strike* for ‘withdraw labour’ developed in the mid-18th century (it is first recorded in the _Annual Register_ 1768: ‘This day the hatters struck, and refused to work till their wages are raised’). It probably comes from the notion of ‘downing’ one’s tools, as in strike a sail ‘lower a sail’.
John Ayto, _Dictionary of Word Origins_


Στο OED, στο ρήμα η σημασία «απεργώ» είναι η 24η και στο ουσιαστικό η απεργία είναι η 9η σημασία, με πρώτη χρήση στα 1810:

*1810* _Docum. Hist. Amer. Industrial Soc._ (1910) III. 370 The Society, in November 1809, ordered a general strike. 

Επίκαιρο για την _απεργία_:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/04/09/apergia-4/


----------

